# Anavar, Winny, Test-400



## DiGiTaL (Mar 20, 2011)

Whats up guys, Im thinking of starting a cycle this May.

12 week,

Week 1-8 Anavar, 50mg ED
Week 1-4 Winny, 50mg ED, Week 4-8 _100mg
_ Week 1-4 Test-400, 800mg, Week 4-12 Test-400 _1000mg_
Week 1-10, Nolvadex 10mg, 10-12  _20mg_

PCT;
Clomid, HCG, Nolva

Stats;
5'11, 197 pounds, bf 15ish%. Strict Diet, Strict Training. Almost 5 years history. Age, almost 22. First cycle.

Goal is to lean down alot, maintain as much size and strength as possible and reduce bodyfat to -7%


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## cutright (Mar 20, 2011)

The things I would change are this..
I would run Aromasin as my AI, and run the HCG on cycle and stop right before you start your first dose of pct. Which I would only run clomid for, that will be fine for your cycle I don't see a need for nolva.
That's just me though and my thoughts. I think you have the right compounds for sure


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya i like your idea. I just dont want to inject more then the Test itself, first time dont want to fuck up mixing and really not looking forward to the pinning. Im thinking when I stat PCT Ill completely stop the nolva and just do clomid with hcg


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 20, 2011)

so i guess your going to run test p? i think this cycle is good, to make it better throw in 500mg masteron pre-week (if you got the bucks)


----------



## Life (Mar 20, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> so i guess your going to run test p? i think this cycle is good, to make it better throw in 500mg masteron pre-week (if you got the bucks)



I think he has more than enough compounds involved already, considering it is a first cycle.


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2011)

First cycle? Just do the test and the ancillaries. Keep the others for your next cycle. Otherwise you won't know what each of these compounds does to you. 

My .02 CDN.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 20, 2011)

Superfly, yee buddy. I dont wanna mix too much shit on here bra, its already too much if you ask me. 

Built; That was my initial plan, ive been doing a lot of research too, and reading and whatnot a lot say to try test alone. Im trying to get as shredded as possible to perhaps be somewhat near competition-ready by Nov-Dec to put on some lean mass for next year. I might exclude Anavar. I'll do more research. =)


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 20, 2011)

Built said:


> First cycle? Just do the test and the ancillaries. Keep the others for your next cycle. Otherwise you won't know what each of these compounds does to you.
> 
> My .02 CDN.


 Built has it right.  This is much too much for a first cycle IMO.  Also Aromasin needs to be run during your cycle and for PCT with clomid.  If you are going to use HCG at all use it during your cycle.  start at week3 or 4 through til1- 2 weeks before PCT. Dose HCG at 250iu 2x's a week.  Nolva keep on hand in case of emergency gyno.  No need at all to run two orals on the same cycle.  I would not use either for a first cycle.  You have to see how test will react to your body.  Test is  the base of every cycle so you have to know how your body is going to respond.  Why run two oral 17 Alpha alkylated orals together anyway for 8 weeks at that.  You are going to be straining your liver.  Test will be plenty for a first run.  You should make great gains.  IF you use an AI it could be lean gains.  What type of test are you going to be using?  What makes you think you need to add in another compound when you don't even know what you are going to get with test?  This is something that bothers me.  No reason for it.  For all you know you might react way beyond your expectations to the test and make fantastic gains. Slow down and do this right.  You are not new to the site so I am sure you have read this but you need to read it again   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html       We are here to help.  So let us help.  Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh and what is Test 400?  I hope it is not sust. ?  Usually not a good thing when you have a test dosed this highly can make for painful injections.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 20, 2011)

Im going to write the full list of whats in Test-400 when I get home. But ya, It is essentialyl sust. Has Test C, E, P.

You're right. It is too much and too expensive. I'll stick to the winny and Test. 

Ill see if I can get some Aromasin. Im trying to get all that I need before I start the cycle.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Mar 21, 2011)

man if he looks like that! and this is his cycle? he has some crazy genetics. he is gonna grow like a baby elephant!! bro need to keep me posted.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 21, 2011)

Scratch the T-400, Im exchanging it for Test E or C. Keeping the Winny, removing the var. 

My guy is coming in a few hours. Lets see what happens. Gonna try to get some Aromasin tonight too.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 22, 2011)

Just made the order of Test E, Armidex, Clomid and Nolva. I cant seem to find any aromasin. =( 

TGB, what do you think?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 22, 2011)

The Test-400 contains:

Test-E: 250mg
Test-C: 50mg
Test-U: 100mg


----------



## Built (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll post what I just PMd you:

Weird blend. E and C are virtually identical - why bother combining them? Undecanoate has a very long halflife - you could pin every two weeks with U and achieve stable test levels - eventually. The rate-limiting ester for pinning is still the shortest ester, which here is E and you'll still have to pin twice a week with this, just as you would with straight enanthate, or straight cyp for that matter. This product will take a LONG time to kick in, and will take a long time to leave your system. Better for HRT than a cycle IMO.

Also, the longer the ester, the heavier the ester and thus the less testosterone per gram. Look at the molecular weights of cyp, enanth and undecanoate as well as testosterone. I have them on my flash drive if you can't find them easily but a quick google search will uncover them. 400mg per ml sounds like a lot but the active may be closer to 300mg per ml.

Note also that the stronger the concentration the more solubility enhancers like BA and the more painful the shot - although with the longer esters solubility is better so this may not be an issue for this blend. 

From Lean Bulk - Bodybuilding Forums

Testosterone Base: 100mg
Testosterone Acetate: 83mg
Testosterone Propionate: 80mg
Testosterone Isocaproate: 72mg
Testosterone Enanthate: 70mg
Testosterone Cypionate: 69mg
Testosterone Phenylpropionate: 66mg
Testosterone Decanoate: 62mg
Testosterone Undecanoate: 61mg

Your shot delivers:
175mg
34.5mg
61mg
*270.5mg testosterone per ml*

Straight enanthate would have given you 280 mg test per ml.


----------

